# Do you think your fursona is rare?



## Nightfire (Jul 8, 2008)

I just want to know if your rare to see(like a purple fox or a mix breed of some kind). I'm rare!!(water dragon/ feline)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 8, 2008)

Has anyone seen another black squirrel fursona?, as far as i know, i am the only black one. So i do see my fursona as a rare one.


----------



## Khim (Jul 8, 2008)

Mines a Chimera and quite hard to draw but thats how i like it =)


----------



## ExTo (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm still not fully settled. I go by an orange otter, generally. On these forums I kind of assume a "stingray form", or that kind of nonsense. And I know it's just a matter of time before I add pangolin to the mix, because those got to be my favorite animal, ever.


----------



## lafeel (Jul 8, 2008)

Probably not, but personally I don't care. I'm not going to change her now, she fits me too well for that.


----------



## Azure (Jul 8, 2008)

I know I'm rare.  There are like what, 4 or 5 Citras in the fandom?  If you know of more, please tell me!


----------



## pheonix (Jul 8, 2008)

No but hey I'm already rare enough.


----------



## Fat Foxcoon (Jul 8, 2008)

well I think allot of my characters are somewhat rare. especially Vikie and her brother. never quite seen anything like them anywhere. =} then you have an equinefox/dragon, a cow dragon, a hippo dragon. a dragon cow, I love mixing things up though I have only seen one other hedgewolf around and thats where I got the idea for my hedgewolf =}


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 8, 2008)

Topaz isn't just rare, she's one of a kind! I guarantee you, since she's part of a race that only I created.


----------



## Mavu-chan (Jul 8, 2008)

A purple carnivorous prehistoric kangaroo... I want to see another one. :3 Point me to them.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 8, 2008)

In appearance? No. In everything else, possibly.


----------



## iBurro (Jul 8, 2008)

I can count the number of donkeys I know on hand, and then have enough fingers left over to continue doing stuff. Both of them are grey, and neither have red hair. I'd say I'm pretty uncommon.


----------



## Selunca (Jul 8, 2008)

I've seen 7 or 8 other red wolves in the fandom. Its good to know there are others.


----------



## Lost (Jul 8, 2008)

In the general yeah there are tons of other Dragons out there but if I come done to the specific I'm the only Dimension Dragon I know well since i created the idea, but if anyone finds more of my kind that would awesome!!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 8, 2008)

I think brown squirrels are very rare. They're might be red or grey squirrels with a brown tinge, but I don't think a brown squirrel is seen often.


----------



## blinddragon667 (Jul 8, 2008)

Could be SOMEWHAT rare.   It's not every day you see a white wolf with the curse mine has.


----------



## riosaris (Jul 8, 2008)

I suppose mine could be considered rare to a degree. Gryphon, not horribly rare at all, but the kiwi bit I think is fairly uncommon. ^_^


----------



## emptyF (Jul 8, 2008)

ribbit baby, ribbit.

i've encountered 5 frogs in the fandom:  myself, crabby the frog, rapido (though that guy's weird . . . no offense), one trick (also weird . . . no offense) and the frog prince.  no tricks or invented species involved, just pure and simple froggy goodness.


----------



## Sequester (Jul 8, 2008)

Naw. Calico kitties are pretty common. I don't mind it though-- at least I never feel alone


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm a two-tailed dragoness.  

As far as I know, there are only two other two-tailed dragons around.  THe original/greatest, Malystryxx, and the furry herm dragon Karashata.  

I'm the only one that's a shapeshifter though. ^__^


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jul 8, 2008)

I never thought dracats were rare, but I've only seen a tiny handful of them!

Ironically, the OP also has a dracat character. Lawl 8D I guess they aren't that rare either.

Though I at least would like to think the specific design of Ceceil, while inspired, isn't that common.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 8, 2008)

I seen a few squirrels in the fandom, but i have yet to find another black one.


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 8, 2008)

my fursona is mostly cat but i have a cat-dragon fursuit and i feel that is rare

my sister is a cattle dog and i have yet to find anyone elese who is specifically a cattle dog (aka blue heeler, queensland heeler)


----------



## Sparks Meow (Jul 8, 2008)

naw, white kitty cats are pretty common ^_^ 
but that's ok by me.


----------



## Pronema (Jul 8, 2008)

Ah, well, maybe.  Seeing as I seem to be one of few furries that doesn't have a defined fursona.  That is not because I haven't been a furry for a long time, but more so because I can't settle on one shape or form.  I have two characters so far, although I lack the patience to draw them to my liking.  But that is what this community is for right?  Making you artists metaphorically bloated with cash when I start to commission you all.  Damn some of you are expensive, but that comes with great quality.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 8, 2008)

Deers aren't as rare these days, but it's still a small number.

Nevertheless ... my personality is unique, but ... not my choice of species entirely.


----------



## Hot_Sultry_Zombie (Jul 8, 2008)

Dog/wolf/weasel Hell spawn monster thing with stripes, that was previously an inbred wolf/dog/weasel/marsupial-thing, but redrawn while watching the Nightmare Before Christmas and drunk...

Um, I don't know. ._.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 8, 2008)

I've seen very few other monkeycats (three I think), so I guess that's rare. But a hybrids themselves are pretty common.


----------



## That_Emo_Guy (Jul 8, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> I just want to know if your rare to see(like a purple fox or a mix breed of some kind). I'm rare!!(water dragon/ feline)



Water Dragons with feline qualities are five a penny.


----------



## eevachu (Jul 8, 2008)

I've got you all beat, I'm a Golden-Brown Polar-Sea Tamearatter, which is a mix of a Golden Lion Tamarin, Polar Bear, Brown Rat, and Sea Otter.  If you ever find another one of those, tell them to call me so we can set up a breeding program.


----------



## Arroyo Milori (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm not sure for a Yellow/Orange Lion. ^ ^;


----------



## That_Emo_Guy (Jul 8, 2008)

eevachu said:


> I've got you all beat, I'm a Golden-Brown Polar-Sea Tamearatter, which is a mix of a Golden Lion Tamarin, Polar Bear, Brown Rat, and Sea Otter.  If you ever find another one of those, tell them to call me so we can set up a breeding program.



It's a rare fursona yes.

But at the same time it's a stupid fursona.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 8, 2008)

I guess mine is.  An Aqualarus Raptor.  A supposedly original raptor species.


----------



## That_Emo_Guy (Jul 8, 2008)

Not really, just last week I was at an Aqualarus Raptor fursona convention, there were hundreds of people there. Did you go?


----------



## eevachu (Jul 8, 2008)

That_Emo_Guy said:


> It's a rare fursona yes.
> 
> But at the same time it's a stupid fursona.



Well at least I'm not an internet troll like you obviously are.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jul 8, 2008)

It's rare in that it's original, but then again it's just some cobbled together random animal parts


----------



## That_Emo_Guy (Jul 8, 2008)

eevachu said:


> Well at least I'm not an internet troll like you obviously are.



Me? A troll?

Nah, I'm not a troll, I'm sorry to say though, but in my opinion you're fursona is horrible, ask anyone else here, they'll likely agree. Sorry.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jul 8, 2008)

no, mine isn't. 
Not at all, in fact.


----------



## Aden (Jul 8, 2008)

I suppose I'm kiiinda rare, even though I'm not a hybrid or off-color animal or some shit. I know a lot of people apparently like Fennecs, but I have yet to meet more than 2.


----------



## That_Emo_Guy (Jul 8, 2008)

TheRoyoFlush said:


> I'm not sure for a Yellow/Orange Lion. ^ ^;



Wow, I've honestly never heard of a Lion fursona before.

Tigers sure, but never Lions, you're the first, I'm not joking about this either. That's quite unique.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jul 8, 2008)

Failtroll is fail.

Get out and go back to your poolraids, Emoguy. D:


----------



## Eevee (Jul 8, 2008)

when I see other Eevees I kill them and gain their powers

so yes

I am unique

or *else*


----------



## That_Emo_Guy (Jul 8, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:


> Failtroll is fail.
> 
> Get out and go back to your poolraids, Emoguy. D:



But I'm not a troll. ;-;


----------



## Luukra (Jul 8, 2008)

no i dont think luukra is rare

shes just a white wolf-fox mix that looks like a general canine.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jul 8, 2008)

That_Emo_Guy said:


> But I'm not a troll. ;-;


Gasp! I was wrong! You're really... *pulls off mask* OPPOSITE MAN! I KNEW YOU'D BE HERE EVENTUALLY.

BE PREPARED, OPPOSITE MAN, FOR... *pulls off own mask* THE OVERANALYZER HAS NEW THINGS TO YOU FOR A LOOP.


----------



## eevachu (Jul 8, 2008)

Eevee said:


> when I see other Eevees I kill them and gain their powers
> 
> so yes
> 
> ...



What about someone who's only _half_ Eevee? xD


----------



## That_Emo_Guy (Jul 8, 2008)

eevachu said:


> What about someone who's only _half_ Eevee? xD



They become his play thing. I would suppose.


----------



## Frostflame (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't even know what the species of my fursona is... It just went in my mind then I drew him, so I can say I'm unique *dance on some salsa music* ^^


----------



## KeatonKitsune (Jul 8, 2008)

My fursona isn't really rare at all. Just an anthro red fox. ^_^

I don't want my fursona to be too complicated to describe. ^^;


----------



## That_Emo_Guy (Jul 8, 2008)

Frostflame said:


> I don't even know what the species of my fursona is... It just went in my mind then I drew him, so I can say I'm unique *dance on some salsa music* ^^



If you created your own species that has unique qualities and unique features, I commend you. That would take a lot of effort and imagination.

If not, meh. xD


----------



## SirRob (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh yeah, my fursona is extremely rare. I mean, who's ever heard of an anthromorphic red fox?


----------



## Takiro (Jul 8, 2008)

i always thought me and one of my characters are the only cursed foxes and then i saw two other who had the tag on there FA-profile in one day. xD
at least we all have different colors but hey xD.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 8, 2008)

i am a  normal house  cat what do you think


----------



## Furthlingam (Jul 8, 2008)

No, there're fairly many polar bears. But give it 50 years. ;_;


----------



## Nargle (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, I don't have a fursona yet, but I'm developing one. She's not a real species, based on a Keeshond, with a little Jackelope and troll maybe? something of the sort. Maybe bear, too. It's rather hard to describe n.n She's VERY furry, with white/brown/cream fur and green markings! =D


----------



## lionbear01 (Jul 9, 2008)

Uh, I dunno if what my fursona _looks_ like is rare, but I do know that the combination is a little unusual (at least, I think it is. I haven't seen any like mine, yet.)
Lion+Wolf+Bear(+human, remember, it is a furry!) = my fursona. Called Lionbear for short tho, because the wolf part is hardly noticeable (on the outside, at least. sensory-wise, I couldn't do without it.  ).


----------



## Teriath (Jul 9, 2008)

Bloo dragon rare? naw not really  I know quite a few


----------



## Helc (Jul 9, 2008)

Since a lot of people still have never heard of a dhole, then I'd have to say he's a bit rare. I think I've only ever seen one other dhole furry.


----------



## Fu (Jul 9, 2008)

Cats are pretty damn common. The colour isn't unusual. Shapeshifting is everywhere.

Bakenekos aren't found often though. How come the kitsune get all the Japanese demon love?


----------



## Lard Lord Badrang (Jul 9, 2008)

Stoat fursonas seem rare.
I've seen the occasional picture of one, but never met someone whose fursona was a fellow stoat.

Though I didn't create mine... I should create a stoat of my own...~


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 9, 2008)

My actual persona is a dragon-rat hybrid, intersex, and isn't a demon/vampyr/supermage/invincible fuckwad, so yes. I think I am a furry fandom oddity.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 9, 2008)

i don't have a fursona
i am quite rare, yes?


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 9, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> i don't have a fursona
> i am quite rare, yes?



You're part of over 6 billion people, not rare at all.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 9, 2008)

Werevixen said:


> You're part of over 6 billion people, not rare at all.



b-but i'm a furry .  honest!


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 9, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> b-but i'm a furry .  honest!



GB2HOME! >:O


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 9, 2008)

Werevixen said:


> GB2HOME! >:O



blegh
should i just choose a fursona then?  i'm giving it time so i can find one i really like.


----------



## lafeel (Jul 9, 2008)

Nah. I think you should do what you feel is right, not what others tell you to do.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jul 9, 2008)

lol 
i think i am very RARE lol
i am an human lol


----------



## Zophia (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm the only mazzelh around here.
Wouldn't mind the race becoming known enough for more people to join me, though.


----------



## BlackRat (Jul 9, 2008)

I only know of one other fennec, and it's a different colour. But I haven't searched around long enough to know if that's rare or not =3.


----------



## RoxtarWolf (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm a wolf X3 So no...but...I have a special bond with and attraction to wolves so, it doesn't matter a whole lot to me....actually...Being a black and white wolf...like...solid black with solid white belly and facial markings...I think that probably any other canine Furries with the same markings would probably be huskies. My fursona actually used to be a hell of alot different...and kinda macabre...but...the way she is now, I think she fits my personality better. Not to mention easier to draw X3


----------



## Slayn (Jul 9, 2008)

no not rare, but my personality of my fusona and myself you will never find anywhere else.


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm not rare at all, I guess, since it's common. but in personality, sure everyone have difference in personality despite their species.


----------



## KitsuneKit (Jul 9, 2008)

My fursona... no.  I'm a red fox.  You have the odds of finding one of me as you do finding a person with a lightsaber at a Star Wars Convention.

But honestly I think it's my personality and my "self" that makes me pretty unique


----------



## Sputnik (Jul 9, 2008)

As much as my fursona is a Klee Kai, y'don't see that many around, other than the average husky + every colour of the rainbow.. There's also Eddie, who's an Alligator-Fox mix. I do see a lot of simple looking lizard things with fox ears but, I'd say she's still rather original.


----------



## SachiCoon (Jul 9, 2008)

If anyone knows of another feral white raccoon, I'd sure like to meet them! :3


----------



## KitsuneKit (Jul 9, 2008)

SachiCoon said:


> If anyone knows of another feral white raccoon, I'd sure like to meet them! :3


Seen it, actually.


----------



## SachiCoon (Jul 9, 2008)

KitsuneKit said:


> Seen it, actually.



I've seen a few anthro ones, but never any non-anthros. But now you've got my curiosity....who are they?


----------



## KitsuneKit (Jul 9, 2008)

I can't remember... I saw some pictures of non-anthro white raccoon on FA when it was up.

Come to think of it... might have been your art.  I'm not sure.  They were kinda sketchy.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 9, 2008)

In one word... no

Well i dunno do many foxes hold pistols XD


----------



## SachiCoon (Jul 9, 2008)

KitsuneKit said:


> I can't remember... I saw some pictures of non-anthro white raccoon on FA when it was up.
> 
> Come to think of it... might have been your art.  I'm not sure.  They were kinda sketchy.



It probably was my art xD I have a kind of sketchy style :3


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 9, 2008)

Morningfire's a rare name but I don't think she's rare.(eagle/tigress)
Dayfire's not that rare ether.(purple wolf/sea snake)
*sigh*


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jul 9, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> In one word... no
> 
> Well i dunno do many foxes hold pistols XD


 

every male fox has got their ''pistol'' lol!


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 9, 2008)

kidsune said:


> Also, I'm the only 'kidsune' i know :3


 
It's an interesting name. ^.^ mine's a famous name, lots people have it. >.<


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 9, 2008)

kidsune said:


> it's a good name, but yeah, popular. The equivalent of 'John' x3


 
 John. *laughs* :-D


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 9, 2008)

I think my name is quite rare i mean not many people put Mr in front of their names XD


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 9, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> I think my name is quite rare i mean not many people put Mr in front of their names XD


 
I guess that's true...(thinks about putting Miss in front of name) *shakes head*...Nah it would make a fuss.(Miss Nightfire?)


----------



## Aden (Jul 9, 2008)

BlackRat said:


> I only know of one other fennec, and it's a different colour. But I haven't searched around long enough to know if that's rare or not =3.



*waves* :3


----------



## Jizz-Cat (Jul 9, 2008)

Khim said:


> Mines a Chimera and quite hard to draw but thats how i like it =)


Nathan Hale will be after you then.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jul 9, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> I guess that's true...(thinks about putting Miss in front of name) *shakes head*...Nah it would make a fuss.(Miss Nightfire?)


I dunno, Miss Fire would be a pretty hilarious pun, especially if you made the character a firearms expert. =P *ducks*


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 9, 2008)

Urm... Depends on your definition of "fursona" and your meaning of "rare".

<(<_<)>

<(>_>)>




kidsune said:


> I'm the only pink/black fox that i know of :3



I'm sure I've saw another pink/black similar to you somewhere...

But you're certainly unique anyway. 83
*hugs* (>^_^)>


----------



## KitsuneKit (Jul 9, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> I guess that's true...(thinks about putting Miss in front of name) *shakes head*...Nah it would make a fuss.(Miss Nightfire?)


Will you be a crossdressing furry nanny played by Robin Williams?


----------



## Jack (Jul 9, 2008)

my fursona (being a red fox/Grey wolf hybrid) is not very rare, but the mind within is. my personality is not common, if any one of y'all ever meet me in RL you wont find it easy figure me out.


----------



## Merp (Jul 10, 2008)

I haven't met too many Fossas...


----------



## Takun (Jul 10, 2008)

Lion, nope.

Tamaskan, yes though it's basically a husky breed that looks like a wolf.


----------



## lionbear01 (Jul 10, 2008)

Merp said:


> I haven't met too many Fossas...



You're gonna LOL at the fact that until I Google a Fossa, I won't know what it is! XD.
Also, since this message puts a little red line under Fossa, I dunno if even Google is gonna give me results! (but the computer's been wrong before...A LOT. lol)


----------



## Nylak (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm so generic it's scary.  I like it that way.  XD  *flaunts her boring otterness*


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 10, 2008)

kidsune said:


> really? Where? Must see! X3



I can't remember where, sowwy. <(v___v)>
Could've been when I had one of my oh-so-rare visits to furtopia.org though... I don't visit there often at all though... /:


----------



## KalebFenoir (Jul 10, 2008)

My answer is 'Hell no. Do you realize how many freakin' foxes there are?' XD Sometimes I wish I'd come up with a more interesting species for my fursona... but then if I did, then it wouldn't be my fursona anymore... it'd be a different fursona all together!


----------



## Korovin (Jul 10, 2008)

Ehh.. not really rare.  There aren't as many of us as some species but you can still find us around.  =3


----------



## Takun (Jul 10, 2008)

Korovin said:


> Ehh.. not really rare.  There aren't as many of us as some species but you can still find us around.  =3



FUCKING BEARS >:C


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jul 10, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I'm so generic it's scary.  I like it that way.  XD  *flaunts her boring otterness*


Psh! There's not enough otters! Never enough! The internet always needs more otters!

Otters otters otters...


----------



## Arc (Jul 10, 2008)

Well I am an Arctic wolf, there are like 283441793 of us.

But I am on my way to become more rare, my new fursona will most probably be a Sergal.
Not super rare, but also not very common.


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 10, 2008)

Yep, quite unique; Bengal Tigers are a rare breed of tigers and we only live in the Far East (mainly China and Russia); my species is ont the Endangered Species list and we are only arounf 1000 in the wild (529 in Russia, 520 in China).

Some people here choose tigers as their fursonas, but not many choose to be a specific breed of tiger, like me.


----------



## Lard Lord Badrang (Jul 10, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:


> Psh! There's not enough otters! Never enough! The internet always needs more otters!
> 
> Otters otters otters...


 
I agree with this Marth-person 110%. Fun fact: I wasn't paying attention and almost wrote "otter" instead of "person".

Otters otters otters... *chants along*


----------



## tacticalsnake (Jul 10, 2008)

Kinda, I guess? I mean, it's a deer-wolf-thing, sort of. That's just how I describe it to keep things short. And I have seen a Deer-Wolf before, but not a Deer-Wolf-_Thing_. 
Although the thing part is actually Sugar Glider.. it just broke the rhythm of the words. :<
And then the coloring is all over the place, you know? So even if there was another mix of Wolf, Deer, and Sugar Glider, it probably wouldn't look the same. 

Though it'd be pretty cool if someone else had mixed those three together.


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 10, 2008)

Hmm. I'm just a general-purpose bat...I wanted to go with silver-haired, specifically, but I wound up drawing the pic wrong (brown fur rather than gray, wing structure's probably off, too) for that species, so...

Besides that, I'd doubt the rarity--but that's mostly out of the fact that I am without originality in general anyway. Truth be told, I've met one other bat online, saw a pic of another sans name...and, of course, there's Echoen, whose seniority has preemptively rendered my comparatively tame interest-list utterly vanilla and obsolete 

Hmm. Maybe I should switch to seagull? Although that'd be even harder to draw...and I'd have to do a complete redesign and find a new symbol...and the whole "Noctis" thing wouldn't fit anymore...ah, well--such is life, eh?


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 10, 2008)

Silver-fur'd arctic wolf/Green haired white tiger

common species w/a unique trait, I'd like to remain unnotice and blend in society as a whole, while retaining some individuality, so i guess this works :\


----------



## Greyfox_Hyena (Jul 10, 2008)

Brow Spotted Hyenas aren't exactly rare, but I don't care about that too.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 10, 2008)

lol ima red fox, were pretty much number 2 on the list right below wolves


----------



## Lina Loaded (Jul 11, 2008)

In species? Not that likely, but I've yet to actually stumble upon another tiger/wolf myself. In appearance, I fail to consider. There are now tons of multi-tailed races with bright hair. I'd change to get away from the masses, but every time I go to try I end up at the same place. XD


----------



## CoyoteSmith (Jul 11, 2008)

I've seen...MAYBE one other lombax.  
I'm one of those losers who can't create their own species, so I guess others shy away from making that same horrible mistake.

Pokemorphs aside.  Heh.

It's strange, too, because I've had several people tell me I seem more suited to be some sort of canine.  Hm.

-Coyote Smith


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 11, 2008)

well, I've seen some fennec foxes in my days, but not TOO many. it's generally just... foxes in the fandom. yea, I'm teh fennec foxxeh (big cute ears! =^.^=)


----------



## Not A Fox (Jul 11, 2008)

You are not unique.

You are not special.

You are not noteworthy.

You have not chosen an alter ego unlike any other.

you do not wield a flimsy, boring, useless jap sword anymore over 9000 than anyone else's.

You have not chosen a name that stands out.

You are not curious.

You are not shy.

You are not cute.

Nor smart

Nor attractive

Nor worthy of having someone stick it up your #2

And you do not have a big willie.

You are, in fact, mind numbingly plain and typical. Mass produced. Identical. Awkward. socially inept. filled with allusions of grandeur. And miserable.


----------



## BlackRat (Jul 11, 2008)

My fennec count has trippled thanks to this thread ^_^


----------



## nedded (Jul 11, 2008)

There aren't nearly enough goats to go around.


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 11, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> You are not unique.
> 
> You are not special.
> 
> ...



...is there an Internet joke here I'm missing? Because the proper word is "delusions"...

And why not just say something shorter and more concise, if you must use such a flame? Something like "Your parents cried the day they knew you'd been conceived, for they couldn't bear to know they'd bring something so trite into the world"? Says the same thing, in much fewer words.

Meh, well. Grammar-rant over. Carry on.


----------



## Aden (Jul 11, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> You are not unique.
> 
> You are not special.
> 
> ...



You are not a beautiful and unique snowlake. You are made of the same decaying organic matter as everyone else, and we are all a part of the same compost heap.

/Obligatory.


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm part Fennec and part Red fox, but still just a fox... But I gotta ask, do people mix foxes for their fursonas often?

Edit: I forgot that I'm also part apple...


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 11, 2008)

TerranceJones said:


> I'm part Fennec and part Red fox, but still just a fox... But I gotta ask, do people mix foxes for their fursonas often?
> 
> Edit: I forgot that I'm also part apple...



Umm...what IS an apple in this case, exactly? You're clearly not talking about the fruit...

...right?


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jul 11, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> You are not unique.
> 
> You are not special.
> 
> ...


If that's all you can come up with, you're just one of many failures that this fandom's produced.


----------



## Tinge the Raccoon (Jul 11, 2008)

There aren't many raccoons I know, esp British raccoons, so I like to think I'm pretty rare


----------



## Takun (Jul 11, 2008)

Hahaha, I love you NAFFY.


----------



## NoxTigress (Jul 11, 2008)

A tiger?  Rare?  Only in real life.

A tiger with dragon wings?  Not so rare in the community, but a bit rarer than regular tiger anthros...

A Nox?  Oh I'm unique alright.  XD


----------



## VPN (Jul 11, 2008)

A red fox? hell no.


----------



## Culebra Kai (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that snakes are rare; I'm the only one I know of.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jul 11, 2008)

I have seen several deer before in the fandom (there are a few of them I have made friends with ^^), even though they're not a very popular species.


----------



## lionbear01 (Jul 12, 2008)

...just thought of something:
you: "Do you think your fursona is rare?"
me: "well yes, but judging by the fact that this is the internet, the answer will be no in 3...2...1...now."
you: >.<â•¬ "@#$%...."
me: XD!


----------



## PaperRabbit (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm not sure, I just joined. 
Are cream colored dwarf rabbits strange?


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 12, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> You are not unique.
> 
> You are not special.
> 
> ...


 
I LOL'd. You funny, ese!


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 12, 2008)

Dingo- there a few here BUT for looks Black and Pink dingo I think l'm the only one ^_^


----------



## xiath (Jul 12, 2008)

well... idk.  maybe a coyote/fox (with dragon in him but not physically apparent) is rare but idk... maybe the fact that he naturally has one reddish brown eye and one pale blue eye and has a red tipped ear and a silver tipped ear is kind of different.


----------



## virus (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm not rare. I'm endangered baby!


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 12, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> Umm...what IS an apple in this case, exactly? You're clearly not talking about the fruit...
> 
> ...right?



Green Apple... the Fruit... I enjoyed the flavor so much, it gave me mutant apple powers...


----------



## LunaticMoth (Jul 12, 2008)

Well, I'm a moth...I think that's pretty rare. But my "totem" as it were is a dragon, which is The Most Common Fursona in the Fandom next To Foxes and Wolves. 

Which cracks me up, because most of the dragons I meet don't seem very dragonlike, aside from being kinda arrogant.  [No offense to anyone who is a dragon reading this, I don't mean YOU, just the ones I've met so far.]


----------



## Victoria Viper (Jul 12, 2008)

My fursona's a wolf, which, as noted, is not even remotely rare. That's precisely why I chose it, though: Generic, forgettable-looking anthro for a generic, forgettable-looking person. XD

He's a chubby wolf with zero muscle mass and lots of body hair, though. _That_ might be considered rare for a fursona. ^_^;


----------



## Tezztor (Jul 12, 2008)

Mines not rare at all, a Raptor. But I tell you I haven't met another one. And by met I mean actually talked to one more then a passive notice of them on a forum


----------



## Monarq (Jul 12, 2008)

rare? as a horse, no. as a thoroughbred horse, yeah I'd say I'm rare.


----------



## Merion (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm a gerbil... Not so, I've already met 2 other gerbils online. ;3


----------



## pheonix (Jul 12, 2008)

I think every fursona is rare cause they all look slightly/extremely deferent.


----------



## Entropy (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah, I think mine is pretty rare. It's based on, but not entirely similar to, the Gen Mo'Kai from the Unreal universe. They're pretty unique.


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 12, 2008)

i have multi charaters in my stories but my main ones are: Red foxes(Common i know) called luke and Cynder, a silvery fox called tim, a hyena(not that rare) called Katrina, a yellow throated marten (very rare not even a wikifur page!) called Jasmin and a three tailed Kitsune (with the black and white changed around  odd, yes. rare? could be) called Thea


----------



## Theolis-Wolfpaw (Jul 12, 2008)

Well it's not so much my species is rare, it's either a shepherd dog or an otter but his fur patterning is rare, I've yet to see another anthro with freckle spots.


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 12, 2008)

mine?


----------



## gust (Jul 12, 2008)

Mine is a Raccoon/dog hybrid.  As of yet I haven't heard of another...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 12, 2008)

That_Emo_Guy said:


> Not really, just last week I was at an Aqualarus Raptor fursona convention, there were hundreds of people there. Did you go?



X3  A late reply, but no, I didn't go.  Are you serious, though?  It's cool, anyway.


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 13, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I'm so generic it's scary.  I like it that way.  XD  *flaunts her boring otterness*



You could say you're remarkable for being completely unremarkable... 

(Heh, I am the MASTER of Delayed Reaction Syndrome ^_^)


----------



## Thorne (Jul 13, 2008)

Wyvern - yes, there are about 5 I know of. Dragons, however, very common.

Westie - Yes, there are about 3. Dogs, though, are common.


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 13, 2008)

irl you cant beat a border collie there the best!


----------



## gunnerboy (Aug 7, 2008)

i  dont think many people choose a minotaur


----------



## Lilfurbal (Aug 7, 2008)

Not as rare as other more unique fursonas, but I'd still consider my fursona species as pretty rare.  Don't see a lot of leopards out there...


----------



## rumbles (Aug 8, 2008)

I have a feeling my fursona (the main character, that is) is somewhat rare...it's a "slightly" obese hedgehog with a comfortable desk job at the super secret Ministry of Privacy and a chronic craving for danishes and coffee. He hasn't seen his feet in ten years and suffers from the turtle complex (if he falls over, he really can't get back up =( ).

I tried drawing a picture of him (yay for Inkscape), but it just ended up reminding me that I really suck at drawing :3.

My other fursona is a husky, but everyone has a husky fursona deep inside..!


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah, I'd say so. She's a dog, which is pretty common, but she's a Pekingese. I've never seen someone else with a Pekingese fursona. In fact, I don't see many people with small-dog fursonas in general. Almost all of the dogs I see are German Shepherds, Huskies, Labs, etc.


----------



## Zorro101 (Aug 9, 2008)

White tiger =3 i think one of a kind


----------



## moogle (Aug 9, 2008)

well, i dont know any moogles, kupo, so i guess mine is kinda unique ^.^


----------



## Telnac (Aug 9, 2008)

A dragon is as common as sand on the sea shore.  A dragon android... much less so.


----------



## Zorro101 (Aug 9, 2008)

Telnac said:


> A dragon is as common as sand on the sea shore.  A dragon android... much less so.




Seems very interesting!!


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 9, 2008)

eevachu said:


> I've got you all beat, I'm a Golden-Brown Polar-Sea Tamearatter, which is a mix of a Golden Lion Tamarin, Polar Bear, Brown Rat, and Sea Otter.  If you ever find another one of those, tell them to call me so we can set up a breeding program.



And here I thought you was an Eevee/Pikachu crossbreed. How could I? Oh wait, same thing. Also, you forgot "eight-dicked", "fifty-nippled", and "cum-drinking." You know, since you've got all that other stuff going on.

I'm a glam fox. Please, please tell me if you guys meet another one, or if my 'sona is just a generic fox with "glam" tacked on it.


----------



## Tansunn (Aug 10, 2008)

I've seen other foxcoons around, but not too many.


----------



## Narffet (Aug 10, 2008)

I haven't seen any others who specifically label themselves alley cats. Not that there aren't any, just haven't stumbled across them yet ^_^;


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 10, 2008)

Hmmm I dunno, there IS another pink dragon I know, but she's a...she and different color pink, not the same unique things Newf has though...whatchya guys think? (check my fa for pics and if you are 18+ my YC profile)


----------



## Shadow (Aug 10, 2008)

Only rare to the extent of an alternate fur design for a gold toned red fox. That, and I've been debating about switching to a black fox similar to the one in my avatar, only anthropomorphic.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 10, 2008)

^^
MY fursona species is not rare.
I've seen lots of dragons around.

But i think my _fursona_ is really rare... It's a pretty huge dragon, and the most  dragons i've seen here are kinda half-human-dragons... So i'm rare, aren't i?


----------



## Vulcan (Aug 10, 2008)

Shadow said:


> Only rare to the extent of an alternate fur design for a gold toned red fox. That, and I've been debating about switching to a black fox similar to the one in my avatar, only anthropomorphic.


 
-meep- You are my hero and the first black fox I've seen in awhile. XD

I've never thought of myself as rare, just odd, lol. Go Foxes!


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 10, 2008)

no, i don't. there are a lot off shapeshifters and fallen angels in the world, how i fell thow, thats rare


----------



## Rainbowshaven (Aug 10, 2008)

XD I thought mine was when I first decided on what I thought I was (not that it mattered)... I'm a serval. It seems like lots of them are popping up nowadays though. o.o


----------



## Nargle (Aug 10, 2008)

Are there any spitzes here? Just curious.


----------



## rocketllama (Aug 10, 2008)

*Well, I sure don't see a lot of high-flying llamas.*

Well, I sure don't see a lot of high-flying llamas.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Aug 10, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> ^^
> MY fursona species is not rare.
> I've seen lots of dragons around.
> 
> But i think my _fursona_ is really rare... It's a pretty huge dragon, and the most  dragons i've seen here are kinda half-human-dragons... So i'm rare, aren't i?



No, actually there are lots of feral dragons.  I know three, as a matter of fact - and no anthro dragons.  So you're not rare, and the Gods above only know that I'm not rare.  There are so many Dragons out there that I can feel myself slipping further into the reaches of mediocrity every time I log onto Internet.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm a bird, anybody seen any other birds, not anthros, just birds?


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Aug 10, 2008)

I think I've seen one or two people on DevArt with feral birds as their sonas. You're a crow, right? I haven't seen anyone with feral raven fursonas or feral crow fursonas other than you. That makes me sad, since ravens are my favorite animal.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 10, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I'm a bird, anybody seen any other birds, not anthros, just birds?



I've always wanted to make an anthro version of my GCC, Skittles, but every time I think about it he would probably end up being the most annoying character ever. o.o I mean, he's cool as a parrot, but as a person...? I don't think it would work.

I think it would be neat to have a bird character, though. Birds will always have a special place in my heart... I like feral looking birds though, not the pretty happy ones like canaries and blue jays, I prefer birds like seagulls, grackles, pigeons and crows.. I really like doves, though =3


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 10, 2008)

TropicalZephyr said:


> I think I've seen one or two people on DevArt with feral birds as their sonas. You're a crow, right? I haven't seen anyone with feral raven fursonas or feral crow fursonas other than you. That makes me sad, since ravens are my favorite animal.



Yep I'm a crow :] , ravens have a more hook shaped beak which I don't like as much, I've always thought crows were really beautiful, by far my favorite flying animal.



Nargle said:


> I've always wanted to make an anthro version of my GCC, Skittles, but every time I think about it he would probably end up being the most annoying character ever. o.o I mean, he's cool as a parrot, but as a person...? I don't think it would work.
> 
> I think it would be neat to have a bird character, though. Birds will always have a special place in my heart... I like feral looking birds though, not the pretty happy ones like canaries and blue jays, I prefer birds like seagulls, grackles, pigeons and crows.. I really like doves, though =3



Oddly enough anthro bird characters have never appealed to me, birds just don't  seem to anthropomorphise as well as mammals. I love feral birds though, and this  character is intelligent and fully capable of speech, it's anthropomorphic in  all senses but physical I guess.


----------



## Shomti (Aug 10, 2008)

That depends. Which one? I have... ooh, I use three on a regular basis, and one that I don't use for RP or stories is my favorite since it's actually what I call my soulform (what I was previously). Let's go into them, just for kicks.

I have two fox fursonas, one male and one female. Neither are even uncommon, let alone rare. I suppose eye color could be unusual, since both have green eyes, but come on. Few foxes in the fandom have the anatomically accurate golden eyes. So that's not unusual in the least, I guess. And they both have a strong sex drive, so that's pretty common too. Both are pansexual, which is the only unusual think about them since most people would say bisexual. But honestly, when it comes down to a furry character, bisexual basically is pansexual. So they're pretty run of the mill. I use these for RPing a lot, not so much for stories.

I have a black jaguar fursona. It pisses me off, by the way, when people say they have a black panther fursona because panther=mountain lion, and mountain lions don't carry a gene for melanism, or being black. Therefore there are no black panthers. And when people say "panther" and mean a black leopard or black jaguar, it ticks me off because they don't know the difference. Leopards are more lithe, and have a smaller head. They're jumpers and climbers. Jaguars, on the other hand, are more commonly melanistic and bulkier. They are more my style because unlike other big cats that bite through the neck to kill, they simply crush the skull in their extremely powerful jaws. Gotta love 'em. :3 Anyway, the black jaguar fursona's name is Thrize, and I have heard very little about people like him. Not just because of his species, which I suppose is somewhat common, but why he is what he is, his eye color, his personality, all of that. He has no sex drive at all. He is actually asexual. He doesn't desire sexual pleasure in the least.  That's unusual for anyone, furry or not. He has no emotions aside from a neutral calmness and anger. Anger is just there because it helps him work occasionally when what he needs to do is act quickly and efficiently. Also, he figures that anger is worth it when his beautiful silky fur, his pride and joy, is dirtied by someone. He generally likes to rip out their spines. Also, he's too intelligent to be ignored. He was genetically modified to be incredibly smart. How many furries have characters that are made to be genii (plural of genius, for those of you who don't know)? Anyway, he is completely removed from his emotions, and doesn't care what happens to anyone but himself. Because as I've said he is removed from both emotions and sex drive, he will never have a mate, and he insists upon it staying that way. He doesn't want power for power, he wants power because he has logically decided that he deserves it and is going to take it. If he can't get it, then he doesn't deserve it. Besides, it'll keep people from trying to kill him once he gets what he wants.

And lastly, my soulform. It's one of a kind on Earth as far as I know. Nobody has ever described, drawn, or thought of something like it to my knowledge. I think there may be multiple in existence elsewhere; maybe in a different omniverse there are plenty. But here on earth, and likely in this universe and multiverse both, I am unique in that respect. More than enough for me. Big, scaly, no eyes, no nose, minimal capability to taste, no internal organs but bones and the muscular system... *sighs* It's always tough for me to describe, but I know exactly what it looks like. Take it from me, it's unique. Not particularly attractive either. And I don't know if it has any genitals or a sex drive. Probably not. Wouldn't need them where it lives and how it lives. *shrugs* When I die and reassume a similar form I will have to be sure to give it them.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 10, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Oddly enough anthro bird characters have never appealed to me, birds just don't  seem to anthropomorphise as well as mammals. I love feral birds though, and this  character is intelligent and fully capable of speech, it's anthropomorphic in  all senses but physical I guess.



That's still an anthro character =3 Speech and intelligence sometimes are the only things that make a character anthropomorphized... For example, the rats on Ratatouille! 

I just don't like the idea of humanizing Skittles at all.. giving him grabby hands or a shrill human voice to ramble with... Hell, if he obtains some human intellect, he might even figure out that he has WINGs and he can fly at me if I've got something he wants instead of just sitting there wiggling XD

I think he would have the attitude of a small, annoying, spoiled child, lol!


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 10, 2008)

Nargle said:


> That's still an anthro character =3 Speech and intelligence sometimes are the only things that make a character anthropomorphized... For example, the rats on Ratatouille!
> 
> I just don't like the idea of humanizing Skittles at all.. giving him grabby hands or a shrill human voice to ramble with... *Hell, if he obtains some human intellect, he might even figure out that he has WINGs and he can fly at me if I've got something he wants instead of just sitting there wiggling XD
> *
> I think he would have the attitude of a small, annoying, spoiled child, lol!



Awww that's really cute :3 , and physically humanized was what I meant, thank  you for the terminology :V .


----------



## Nargle (Aug 10, 2008)

I see, like the Egyption god Ra or something? Yeah, those look funny =3


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't have an idea of a "rare" one because all the ones i see have something crazy going on anyway.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 11, 2008)

Also mine isn't covered in giant dicks, boobs and vaginas.


----------



## JC4x4trucks (Oct 11, 2008)

Got to love us collie. we are rare to come by so it makes us even more secial. but it would be nice to find others like us


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 11, 2008)

Sugar Glider here.

I think that's pretty rare ATM, though with how cute they are, I'm sure it'll take off in a rush


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 11, 2008)

Hyenas aren't super-rare, but they're not common. The ones I know off the top of my head are Sans, Dave, Chuckles, and Jixxam. There's more but I can't think of them...


----------



## Nargle (Oct 11, 2008)

I haven't ever seen a Pembroke Welsh Corgi/Barn Owl hybrid before =3

I haven't even seen a corgi or an owl...


----------



## JC4x4trucks (Oct 11, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I haven't ever seen a Pembroke Welsh Corgi/Barn Owl hybrid before =3
> 
> I haven't even seen a corgi or an owl...


 
hey, i believe the rarer you are, the better


----------



## Inices (Oct 11, 2008)

I bet there aren't any other blue dragons in the fandom. It's such an unusual concept that it must be unique to me.


----------



## Adrimor (Oct 11, 2008)

JC4x4trucks said:


> hey, i believe the rarer you are, the better


As does everyone who understands basic economics =P


----------



## JC4x4trucks (Oct 11, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> As does everyone who understands basic economics =P


 
Hey dont pick on me for pointing out the ovious XD


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 11, 2008)

Mine was pretty rare when i first picked it about 7 years ago but now there are more of us around.  By the way if you cant tell Im a lynx.


----------



## JC4x4trucks (Oct 11, 2008)

harry2110 said:


> Mine was pretty rare when i first picked it about 7 years ago but now there are more of us around. By the way if you cant tell Im a lynx.


 
well this will make you happier, your the first i heard of being a lynx... unless im forgetting about someone


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 11, 2008)

I would think mine's rare in terms of semi-popular fursona's.  There's a few of us around, but they're not especially rampant.


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 11, 2008)

JC4x4trucks said:


> well this will make you happier, your the first i heard of being a lynx... unless im forgetting about someone



There are 19 lynxs on this forum.  It took me a while to find them at first that is still a very low ratio compared to other species. 19/13,594 or .139767545% thats not even 1%
Its nice being alone as i dont like to follow popular trends.


----------



## WarTheifX (Oct 11, 2008)

Nah, not really. Wolves are quite common.

.......But I haven't seen many timber wolves. Eh, I must have missed a memo.....or 72.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 11, 2008)

harry2110 said:


> There are 19 lynxs on this forum.  It took me a while to find them at first that is still a very low ratio compared to other species. 19/13,594 or .139767545% thats not even 1%
> Its nice being alone as i dont like to follow popular trends.



How do you know how many lynxes there are? **Wonders how many corgis and owls there are**


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 11, 2008)

I have connections.(memberslist search)


----------



## Wreth (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Seas (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I already commented on this but it seems my comment just disappeared... (or lost thanks to my buggy internet connection)

Well anyway, my fursona is from an unique species, although I have seen some other species that resembled them by looks.


----------



## Tanner (Oct 11, 2008)

I think that my fursona is pretty rare.  -Points to Avvie-  She's tiger/panther hybrid with black fur and green stripes.


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Oct 12, 2008)

I believe I am the only multiphase dragon in the world. "Semi-corporeal" does not fit the description of any other creature I have ever taken notice of, actually.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 12, 2008)

Don't know of any dire wolves...So I'm extremely rare o_o especially not being based off of WoW, Diablo, or any game, but the real creature 8D


----------



## sashadistan (Oct 12, 2008)

I know that being a wolf is as about as common as you get, but I take a modicum of pride in being a a timber/maned cross. You don't meet a lot of maned wolves.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 12, 2008)

As far as I know, I'm the only Lancre Reciprocating Fox around.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm a rare Breed in a slowly becoming common species
Blood-wolf mixed with eastern dragon, as normal Dragon/Wolf hybrids are mixed with western dragons


----------



## Takun (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes, I do.


----------



## Frasque (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm the only one of me. Gryphons are dead common, but I don't see satyrs hardly at all.


----------



## JerJer (Oct 12, 2008)

I is hybrid of 3 mixes, though hybrids are very common now. >+>

But the color scheme might add to uniqueness maybe.


----------



## BlauShep (Oct 12, 2008)

i'm a blue horned german shepherd. o:


----------



## Takun (Oct 12, 2008)

wolfclaw said:


> I is hybrid of 3 mixes, though hybrids are very common now. >+>
> 
> But the color scheme might add to uniqueness maybe.



Â¡Tu queso es en tu taco!


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 12, 2008)

huh ^^^?


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 13, 2008)

Seems the fact that mine isn't covered in giant tits and cocks already puts it in the minority, also genderless undead bird snake thing :V .


----------



## Nargle (Oct 13, 2008)

**Flies at Whitenoise, paws bared threateningly** I iz an owl, I EET CROWZ.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 13, 2008)

I think having a fursona with plantigrade feet by itself is pretty rare.


----------



## Adrimor (Oct 13, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> I think having a fursona with plantigrade feet by itself is pretty rare.



Not if your fursona's a bear of some sort.

Or a bird, for that matter, I think...


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 13, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> Or a bird, for that matter, I think...



Most birds have digitigrade feet, actually. Ever seen a heron?

When I first settled on a goat-sona, I thought they were uncommon. Now, suddenly, I'm seeing them everywhere. What's up with that, yo?


----------



## Wreth (Oct 13, 2008)

All birds are digitgrade


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes my fursona is extremely rare. He is a Direwolf/Black Cheetah Hybrid


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 13, 2008)

Depends on how specific you want to be, but in general no, he's a damn wolf.


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 13, 2008)

No. I'm sure there's plenty of Wolf/Husky hybrids out there.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 13, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> No. I'm sure there's plenty of Wolf/Husky hybrids out there.


in this fandom...probably well past 50 Wolf/Huskies
Mines...well I sure we're pass 50 also, I'm just a rare breed of that species of Wolf/Dragons


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 13, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> in this fandom...probably well past 50 Wolf/Huskies
> Mines...well I sure we're pass 50 also, I'm just a rare breed of that species of Wolf/Dragons


An estimated 100,000 furries in the fandom as a whole.. I think there's a bit more than 50. :wink:


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 13, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> An estimated 100,000 furries in the fandom as a whole.. I think there's a bit more than 50. :wink:


I concider rare anything below 50, meaning not very likly to meet someone matching ya species


----------



## Bladekitty (Oct 13, 2008)

A black housecat? No


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 13, 2008)

Nargle said:


> **Flies at Whitenoise, paws bared threateningly** I iz an  owl, I EET CROWZ.



OMG D: !!!

Why you do this?

Also  dude my body's made of ashes, eating it would be like licking a chimny clean :V .

Also what happened to the Toasted Marshmellow Spitz  ?


----------



## Adrimor (Oct 13, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> All birds are digitgrade



My apologies...I didn't know that term applied to bird feet. I've only ever seen a diagram, not the exact definition >__<


----------



## Werevixen (Oct 13, 2008)

Frasque said:


> I'm the only one of me. Gryphons are dead common, but I don't see satyrs hardly at all.



Except it's not furry, so not a fursona. :|


----------



## Nargle (Oct 13, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> OMG D: !!!
> 
> Why you do this?
> 
> ...



Psshh, you mean it would be like eating a BURNT TOASTED MARSHMALLOW. >=3

And I'll still look like a toasted marshmallow (Look up pics of barn owls! They're TOTALLY toasted marshmallows!!), just instead of spitz, it'll be corgi/owl =3 Toasted Marshmallow Corgowl!

And plus, corgi bodies + owl bodies combined totally look suspiciously [SIZE=-1]cylinder-like. Remind you of something? A MARSHMALLOW MAYBE? >=3
[/SIZE]


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 13, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Psshh, you mean it would be like eating a BURNT TOASTED MARSHMALLOW. >=3
> 
> And I'll still look like a toasted marshmallow (Look up pics of barn owls! They're TOTALLY toasted marshmallows!!), just instead of spitz, it'll be corgi/owl =3 Toasted Marshmallow Corgowl!
> 
> ...



Awww, I look forward to seeing it :] .


----------



## nuclearkielbasa (Oct 13, 2008)

So far in my interwebs travels, I've only come across one other Chicken/Rabbit hybrid. Pretty rare, if you ask me.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 13, 2008)

nuclearkielbasa said:


> So far in my interwebs travels, I've only come across one other Chicken/Rabbit hybrid. Pretty rare, if you ask me.


congrats you win the rarity award, never ever heard of a Chicken/Rabbit hybrid


----------



## Kite Wanderlust (Oct 13, 2008)

I've seen a handful of other deer around, though usually they're bucks/stags.  I've only found about 4 others with doe fursonas.  I suppose I could be called uncommon.


----------



## Tweek (Oct 13, 2008)

Ferrets may not count as rare, but pretty uncommon from what I've seen. Correct me if I'm wrong?


----------



## Yevon (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, I know I am a Hamster, but it wasnt until I went to a pet store with a bunch of my friends (most furries) that they found me, jsut smaller.  This little teedy bear hamster was me, but with more ADD...

So I think I am the Only Teddy Bear hamster, but defently not the only Hamster.

If I ever ccreated a different fursona, it would proabably be a Beagle, one of the cutes dog breeds ever!

-Yevon the one and only?-


----------



## moogle (Oct 13, 2008)

i think both forms of my fursona are quite rare, i dont see many moogles, and have yet to see a fellow droogle v.v


----------



## Chex (Oct 14, 2008)

I've never seen an Archaeopteryx fursona.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Oct 14, 2008)

I am one of the few _Utahraptors_ active on this forum.
Plus I don't know of any other wereraptors.


----------



## Lord Eon (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm not going to say for definite, but I doubt there is another 50% wild cat, 25% red suirrel, 25% fennec fox hybrid in the fandom. =P


----------



## Hanklerfishy (Dec 8, 2013)

Goats are pretty common.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 8, 2013)

Grey wolf with cyan details, lol no.

O hai 2008.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 8, 2013)

Past or current, I've seen a few dingoes on the forums.
So I'd say nah. They're certainly not rare.


----------



## Jags (Dec 8, 2013)

Mine's a fox.

Nobody ever thought of that before, right? Right?


----------



## Wither (Dec 8, 2013)

Hello old thread.
Fuck no it isn't :I


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 8, 2013)

yes an its sad bcuz i cant find a sexi newtess to b my mate :'<<<<<<

Seriously though, did we really need to revive the "special snowflake" thread?


----------



## SirRob (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh yeah, my fursona is extremely rare. I mean, who's ever heard of an anthromorphic red fox?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 8, 2013)

I've never seen invisible fursona's before. So mine is pretty rare.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 8, 2013)

I am the only punning wolfaboo.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 8, 2013)

As far as a fursona goes, squirrels still aren't that popular, but there are a number of characters out there.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm sorta glad my peacock is less common. Makes it more unique.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 8, 2013)

Last time I checked, I'm like, part of the pokemon minority.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 8, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> pokemon minority.




What


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 8, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> What



I think he means as far as the pokemon sonas go, his is not seen that often.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 8, 2013)

I think I'm the only one with a sheep fursona around here.


----------



## Smuttymutt (Dec 8, 2013)

Im the only snake,goat, dog I know!


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 8, 2013)

I might have the only fursona with fur colour exactly #DC5116. =v


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 8, 2013)

We need more hot robo anthro sonas up in this bitch.



TreacleFox said:


> I might have the only fursona with fur colour exactly #DC5116. =v



Hey, it's gotta start with something!


----------



## Willow (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't see very many fluffy pink dragons that breathe poison smog so yeah. 

The other three aren't that original.


----------



## Antronach (Dec 8, 2013)

Willow said:


> I don't see very many fluffy pink dragons that breathe poison smog so yeah.


B-b-but my gooey purple wyvern does. Isn't that good enough? :V


----------



## Gnarl (Dec 8, 2013)

For me, not at all! the best part is except for the human part the Wolf/Malamute cross actuley exists IRL. They are pretty smart but still dangerous.


----------



## speedactyl (Dec 8, 2013)

how rare is rare in percentage demographics ?  
As for me I just fit in fine . but the ability to crossover to other hobbies can be of good use.


----------



## Icky (Dec 9, 2013)

Ravens are fairly rare overall, but they're one of the more common types amongst avians. Mah leucistic bird's fairly rare, but I have met another, so it ain't unique.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 9, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I think he means as far as the pokemon sonas go, his is not seen that often.




Oo yaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Dec 9, 2013)

Nope, coyotes are pretty common. We're nowhere near as common as wolves, foxes, and dogs, but we usually make the bottom of the top 20 list.


----------



## jorinda (Dec 9, 2013)

Icky said:


> Ravens are fairly rare overall, but they're one of the more common types amongst avians. Mah leucistic bird's fairly rare, but I have met another. so it ain't unique.


Same about seagulls. I get people asking why I don't have any specific markings that would make my character unique, but I like it as it is and there aren't hundreds of seagull fursonas anyway.


----------



## LadyToorima (Dec 9, 2013)

I thought it would be at first, but turns out that snow leopards are pretty common. Not my specific hybrid of snow leopard and cape fox, but seeing as it's mostly snow leopard, I just toss myself in that category.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 9, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I'm sorta glad my peacock is less common. Makes it more unique.


Not to mention he's pink.

I'm proud to have one of the seven or eight slothsonas on our planet :grin:


----------



## BRN (Dec 9, 2013)

As far as Pokemon go, Quilavas are pretty common. Like, > 6%. So my char BRN isn't uncommon.

But SIX is a U-NEEK speshul Quilava hybrid, there can be only one otherkin wow so rare oh my so sex, etc etc.

It's a dichotomy. :3


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 9, 2013)

Doubt it since people are considering him a Dragon when he was intended to be a gecko with horn.


----------



## Timburwolfe (Dec 9, 2013)

I think I have the only fursona that is a Dire Wolf. And he's pitch-black too.


----------



## Icky (Dec 9, 2013)

Timburwolfe said:


> I think I have the only fursona that is a Dire Wolf. And he's pitch-black too.



Ahahahahahahahaha no.


----------



## Timburwolfe (Dec 9, 2013)

Icky said:


> Ahahahahahahahaha no.


I'm not saying he's the only wolf, but the only one that's a Dire Wolf (which is the ancient predecessor to the common wolf)


----------



## Icky (Dec 9, 2013)

Timburwolfe said:


> I'm not saying he's the only wolf, but the only one that's a Dire Wolf (which is the ancient predecessor to the common wolf)



Yeahhh, not even close. Hell, there's five of them on the forums alone, and that's not even counting mainsite. Seriously, just search "dire wolf" on FA.


----------



## Deo (Dec 9, 2013)

2008- "My character is rare! Well, it's a white wolf, but I have all these things that make me rare! Like colors and magical powers! So unique!"

2013 - "lolfuckno I'm not rare"


----------



## 0rang3 (Dec 9, 2013)

Penguins? No?

Flying fox? No?

Oh okay.


----------



## dialup (Dec 9, 2013)

Nope. Not only that but my character is totally a sparkledog. :V


----------



## IAN (Dec 9, 2013)

Pfft, no. I'm another fox, half red, half fennec. xD  Plus I'm the color red, which doesn't help my cause.

On one hand I do have one seemingly "rare" trait to my 'sona I added recently, and that's that he has a chrome-like, shiny reflective nose (not actually made of metal) which I have yet to see another of on a fursona. Closest I've seen is really, really light gray.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 9, 2013)

But you've got a guitar! \:3/
Know who else had a guitar?
So you can use it for galactic traversal!


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 9, 2013)

I'd say that my wolf-bat is rare, especially with how she is designed.  I have seen 1 other wolf-bat/bat-wolf hybrid, but his design was not the same.  So I guess one could say that my fursona's design is rare.


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 9, 2013)

i think my south chinese tiger is prity rare. havent realy seen much of that


----------



## SL1PSH0D (Dec 9, 2013)

Probably not. But I guess the basic idea of him is kinda rare. The idea was make myself, just as a lynx. No unnatural coloring, no inhuman abilities, not even necessarily overly attractive. Though I don't see many lynxes around in general... but there has been a bit of an influx lately.


----------



## Namba (Dec 9, 2013)

At the moment, very rare. But this will only be until after Christmas.


----------



## Symlus (Dec 9, 2013)

Sergals. Fuck no, we're everywhere; we (mostly) look alike.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 9, 2013)

Sure.


----------



## Wither (Dec 9, 2013)

BRN said:


> But SIX is a U-NEEK speshul Quilava hybrid, there can be only one otherkin wow so rare oh my so sex, etc etc.


I beg to differ, critter :3

Edit:





x3c


----------



## Badgerkatch (Dec 9, 2013)

Well i'm not really interesting to look at, so my fursona isn't all that original XD
there's a ton of badgers around~
I just use brown and yellow instead of white and black. IDK


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 9, 2013)

Wither said:


> I beg to differ, critter :3
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Looks like copying SIX is a bannable offense.


----------



## LadyToorima (Dec 9, 2013)

Timburwolfe said:


> I'm not saying he's the only wolf, but the only one that's a Dire Wolf (which is the ancient predecessor to the common wolf)




You really think that with Game of Thrones as popular as it is that you would be the only dire wolf? Get outta here. -_-


----------



## GHDA (Dec 9, 2013)

rare like a record


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Dec 9, 2013)

My fur locations makes me a tiny bit more rare.
Tho a dragon is a common fandom sona. 

I could say I am very rare cause I consider my sona a Tiger Celestial Dragon.
Tho in the end its still a dragon.
Same with any other species fancy titles added to it.  It seems to be very rare to find something rare.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 9, 2013)

Not ridiculously common, but certainly not rare.

Doesn't bother me though, I'm comfortable with who I am ^.^


----------



## BouncyOtter (Dec 9, 2013)

Not at all, but then again, he isn't supposed to be.


----------



## Newol Fate (Dec 9, 2013)

Do I think that my Fursona is rare? Hmm... Well from the stand point that he is a canine, No. I put him down as a Grey wolf for simplicity sake, and because that is the most predominate part of his gene pool. But there are traces of genes from four different species in Newol's own genetic structure. He is very developed in my creative writing, and his origin is very well thought out. It is the diversaty in his gene pool that actually is a very key part of who he is, and so in that sense I would consider him something of a rarity.


----------



## Deo (Dec 9, 2013)

Newol, no. It's a wolf dog, not rare at all.


As for me there are eight other people with Tasmanian devil characters that I know of. Less common but not rare. Nor do I care to be rare, the more devils the better!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 9, 2013)

Red dragon? Not rare. At all.

Irish setter? Well dogs are very common, but I see very few specific breeds that are anything other than a German shepherd, husky or malamute. I've not yet seen another Irish setter. I'd like to though. Anyone know of others?

Margay? I've seen one other. More often than not we are mistaken for ocelots, of which I have seen two of. Still not particularly common, though not unheard of. 
Argus pheasant? There aren't any others out there unless they are master ninjas. A combination of margay/argus pheasant? Pretty sure I'm alone there. Which is a shame, because spots are awesome. Though if you just want to write her off as a hybrid and nothing more, then I suppose really, hybrids are a dime a dozen. But I think it's what they're a combination of that makes them so fun and special.


----------



## Conker (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't have a fursona. So I think that makes me even moar rare!

I can be spechul snoflake too?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm the only one of my kind. Every time I put on the fursuit head, the realization that I am becoming a different person hits me again and again.


----------



## gmnchampion (Dec 10, 2013)

Odds are the fursona I am working on is not that rare, but it's a start for me.

"The journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step."


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 10, 2013)

basketball_08 said:


> Odds are the fursona I am working on is not that rare, but it's a start for me.
> 
> "The journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step."



Don't worry about it, originality in fursona design might not be one of the fandom's strong suits but designing artwork is something Furries are capable of.

Also, the journey of a thousand miles begins with ordering a plane ticket.


----------



## Lucient (Dec 10, 2013)

Well my fursona is a raccoon so I'm already a minority. But I got horns too! BOOM! I'm the only raccoon with horns that I know about. But I'm still working with the color scheme so I could be even more rare...
Side question! Only respond if you want to but I'm wondering what kind of art programs you guys use as well. I got a new graphic tablet but I'm not sure what program I should use... If you got a great one it would be amazing to hear from you. Shoot me a private PM so we don't muck up the forum, please and ty x100000!


----------



## Mumzy (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm a Aardwolf.. I've never seen another aardwolf myself so I would say yes. In fact spell checker doesn't have the word aardwolf in it, I would say that counts for something? Well Aardwolves are in the Hyaenidae family WITH hyenas but definitely aren't hyenas at all. And, I wouldn't say even hyenas are very rare are they?

What's everyone elses opinions on my species?


----------



## Antronach (Dec 10, 2013)

Mumzy said:


> What's everyone elses opinions on my species?



Congradulations on coming up with a hybrid. :V


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 10, 2013)

Timburwolfe said:


> I'm not saying he's the only wolf, but the only one that's a Dire Wolf (which is the ancient predecessor to the common wolf)


Pretty much any fursona involving the word 'wolf' is overdone. Even ant-wolf hybrids. :V

Hell Xenarthrans (sloths, armadillos, and anteaters) in general are rare.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 10, 2013)

Pppfffft _hahahahahaha _no.

I don't really care though.


----------



## Strive (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm a mother effing deer dog I am soooooooooo RAAAAAAAAAAAREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe
aahahahah nah I keed.
But I love my Strivey-poo no mater how over done deerdogs are <333


----------



## Enviious (Dec 10, 2013)

I have a Fiery Shiba Inu. I don't think I've seen that done before.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 11, 2013)

The lack of frogs saddens me but I will ribbit alone.


----------



## Terror-Run (Dec 11, 2013)

I don't penguins are "rare", but defo not too common. I've seen 2 others, and I think I saw 2 suits in a con video somewhere. 
it comes with a challenge of having a wing, but not a "feathered wing-wing".... I'll just waddle back to my corner now...


----------



## Trunchbull (Dec 11, 2013)

I've got you all beat

my species is fear. 
You'll never see a being more fearful than the Trunchbull.

And the best part is knowing the fact that I will be there, from the moment of your birth to the day of your death. There's no escaping me.


----------



## Zevan (Dec 11, 2013)

Mines not rare at all, a fox/husky hybrid. The only "rare" thing about him is that he rides motorcycles. :T


----------



## Kaeko (Dec 11, 2013)

Nope not one bit.

Domestic tabby. Tiger. Don't ask how daddy did that xD


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Dec 11, 2013)

No, even though I'm told there should be more macro bears about.

But honestly...what does it matter how rare your fursona is?  Is being the individual you not enough?


----------



## lukefrost (Dec 11, 2013)

A pandacoon is not that rare but it's not common.  Plus I have blue hair so there's that haha


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 11, 2013)

Trunchbull said:


> I've got you all beat
> 
> my species is fear.
> You'll never see a being more fearful than the Trunchbull.
> ...


Well I'm fear with neon orange ears


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 11, 2013)

Nah. There are plenty of sergals out there, but my 'sona is delusional which I haven't seen elsewhere.

So that's a no for species, yes for backstory.


----------



## seaweed (Dec 11, 2013)

There are plenty of river otters out there, but not so many sea otters. I am a Southern Sea Otter  (Enhydra Lutris Nereis)

But I am not a Sea Otter cause it is rare. I am because I feel it fits me besst.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 11, 2013)

If anyone else makes a North Korean otter, I will litigate the living shit out of them.


----------



## kolae (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm a 'cotton candy' husky. i've seen some other cotton candy themed furs out there! And huskies are as common as day, but I don't really mind C:


----------



## Bando (Dec 11, 2013)

Generic river slut model no. 21263 reporting for duty.


----------



## Keeroh (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm a fuckin' Raccoon. 

Nope.


----------



## Halopromise (Dec 11, 2013)

Gem chimera - Species consisting of cheetah, liger and eastern lung dragons along with species I have blended up. 
So yeah, I'd say so due to the fact I made a lot of the inner species. XD


----------



## Lucient (Dec 11, 2013)

Keeroh said:


> I'm a fuckin' Raccoon.
> 
> Nope.



Give yourself some credit, Raccoons are rare around here. We need more people like us. And maybe if the damn wolves, foxes, dragons, and dogs stop multiplying maybe we could get some diversity here.


----------



## dawgz (Dec 11, 2013)

Mine is not.  There is no shortage of wolves/dogs.  The only thing unique about mine is the mohawk and "dark" personality.


----------



## PurryFurry (Dec 11, 2013)

Nope, I'm not rare.


----------



## Rakkit (Dec 11, 2013)

Species wise...not really but design wise oh yeah how many fursonas have people seen around here with a touch of flames http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12153769/ now to jump over to the fursuit forums and be like...how the hell do make something like that XD


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 12, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> If anyone else makes a North Korean otter, I will litigate the living shit out of them.



Don't know about otter but pretty sure there's already a North Korean Pig sona owning the country.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Dec 12, 2013)

No, it's just a Maine Coon, I don't often see the specification, but I am sure a few sonas look like Maine Coons.


----------



## jorinda (Dec 12, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> Don't know about otter but pretty sure there's already a North Korean Pig sona owning the country.



What have pigs ever done to deserve this?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 12, 2013)

dawgz said:


> The only thing unique about mine is the mohawk and "dark" personality.


There is a fuckton of these sort of guys around. Hardly unique.


----------



## Lucient (Dec 12, 2013)

EdieFantabulous said:


> No, it's just a Maine Coon, I don't often see the specification, but I am sure a few sonas look like Maine Coons.


Hell fuckin' yeah, MARINE-FURS


----------



## Carnau (Dec 12, 2013)

Anupets aren't that rare I don't think, and when they do show up on the scene they do make quiet an entrance. 
Alpaca on the other hand? My secondary fursona is more rare.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 12, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> There is a fuckton of these sort of guys around. Hardly unique.


Yeah dawg. Dark and brooding fursonas are all too common. Not surprising given the demographics of the fandom.

"my sona is kind bbut a loner and dosent trust people because of his beast side." sic. Could describe* a lot *of fursonas. Especially wolves.


----------



## Student (Dec 12, 2013)

My fursona is a squirrel. Not rare at all. However he is 69 years old; being elderly moves him into the category of mythical rareness


----------



## dawgz (Dec 12, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> There is a fuckton of these sort of guys around. Hardly unique.


  Given the sheer numbers of the brightly colored fursonas both here in FA and on youtube, I don't think mine is as common as you imply.  How many black wolf fursonas have you seen with purple mohawks and wearing ornate gothic clothing have you seen?


----------



## dawgz (Dec 12, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Yeah dawg. Dark and brooding fursonas are all too common. Not surprising given the demographics of the fandom.
> 
> "my sona is kind bbut a loner and dosent trust people because of his beast side." sic. Could describe* a lot *of fursonas. Especially wolves.



 I wouldn't call him brooding exactly.  I'm hoping that the finished product shows more of an intensity in the personality, not that he's sad, upset, or moody.    A bouncy brightly colored, silly acting being however, he is not. Wolfy, when he is done, will fill that slot - albeit a bit of a more "mature" character given that I'm prolly one of the older soon to be fursuiters here. Wolfy however, will end up being another one of an ocean of grey/white wolves running around.


----------



## Kazookie (Dec 12, 2013)

I thought it was when I came up with idea of my maltese tiger, but it turns out there's many more of them. But so far I've only seen one fursuit head of a maltese tiger.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 12, 2013)

dawgz said:


> Given the sheer numbers of the brightly colored fursonas both here in FA  and on youtube, I don't think mine is as common as you imply. How many black wolf fursonas have you seen with purple mohawks and wearing ornate gothic clothing have you seen?


Five or more. Maybe with other colored mohawks. Are you joking? There are '_intense_' dark'sonas everywhere on the mainsite.


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 12, 2013)

I know there are other domestic cats (even on the forum), but maybe not too many that are all white with no head 'hair' or any other distinguishing marks? I'm uniquely bland.


----------



## Antronach (Dec 12, 2013)

dawgz said:


> Given the sheer numbers of the brightly colored fursonas both here in FA and on youtube, I don't think mine is as common as you imply.  How many black wolf fursonas have you seen with purple mohawks and wearing ornate gothic clothing have you seen?



So your wolf fursona is goth. That narrows it down a bit. :V


----------



## Asae (Dec 12, 2013)

Would I call my fursona rare? Considering that, if I'm not mistaken, I'm the only one with a snowfox character (no not an arctic fox, snowfox species) then yes very rare.


----------



## Icky (Dec 12, 2013)

dawgz said:


> Given the sheer numbers of the brightly colored fursonas both here in FA and on youtube, I don't think mine is as common as you imply.  How many black wolf fursonas have you seen with purple mohawks and wearing ornate gothic clothing have you seen?



So many that it's almost a parody of an original character.


----------



## Rukani (Dec 13, 2013)

I do not yet know of anyone who is a Northern Lapwing, let alone one crossed with a dragon.


----------



## Wakboth (Dec 13, 2013)

Well. Hyenas rank #25 on Pounced.org, #23 on Furry Research Center's list, and #16 on Wikifur's February 2011 list. 

So, I wouldn't call them _rare_, even though they're not common-as-dirt either.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 13, 2013)

Feels like any sona can sound rare now if we add in the specific specie name and cross it with something else.

"You're a wolf"
"No, I am an Alexander Archipelago wolf crossed with a goldfish."


----------



## Sar (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't take drugs so I can't say I ever see animal people in real life. But then again... 

For Citras? I think I only know about 6 or 7 people who adopted them for a main fursona.
Consider me rare.


----------



## dawgz (Dec 13, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Five or more. Maybe with other colored mohawks. Are you joking? There are '_intense_' dark'sonas everywhere on the mainsite.



 If my fursona is more common than I think, then so be it.    I for one haven't "seen myself" all over the place with the fursona that I have for the black wolf fursuit that I'm having made, and the black wolf SL avatar it's being modeled after.


----------



## Zraxi (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't know why, but purple raccoons are more common than I expected them to be.  Oh well, I'm used having a purple raccoon and I enjoy it.


----------



## ShadowFireWolf (Dec 13, 2013)

I have no Idea if mine is rare or not.


----------



## Sar (Dec 13, 2013)

ShadowFireWolf said:


> I have no Idea if mine is rare or not.


It's not. I've seen plenty in my time.


----------



## ShadowFireWolf (Dec 13, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> It's not. I've seen plenty in my time.


I figured.


----------



## Sar (Dec 13, 2013)

ShadowFireWolf said:


> I figured.


On the upside, it's uncommon. So not every few dozen pictures will have one. You do have my compliments for design though.


----------



## MEEHOO (Dec 13, 2013)

Well lions are not the most common animal of choice but they are stil pretty basic not as original as the hybrids anyway
So no my fursona isn't rare


----------



## Tyranny (Dec 13, 2013)

There's tons of sergals and I hope that keeps up, but going into specifics, the albino+android combination I think kinda stands out.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm a freaking Western Grey Kangaroo. 

I didn't exactly try to make some kind of original species. :V


----------



## AnselmBlackheart (Dec 13, 2013)

*looks at his tundra wolf / Water-Dragon self* Yah, pretty sure. In fact, the OP is the only other person with water-dragon as a species I have seen.


----------



## iBolt! (Dec 13, 2013)

When I was younger I figured a hybrid would be more unique, so long as it wasn't fox-wolf or fox-coyote... or any dragon hybrid... After looking up animal totems and spiritual beliefs with certain animals, I felt I matched the otter best, so I merged my fox face with an Asian Small-clawed Otter.


----------



## ImagineKarma (Dec 13, 2013)

My fursona, a Ragdoll cat (breed not doll) is not uncommon, but a Siamese / Ragdoll mix is slightly less common. 
Fur colour is not rare either. Traditional medium grey on the main body with darker grey on extremities like tail, ears and paws.  

Add the fact he carries an ancient pocket watch of very unique design with powers, and it will probably be fairly difficult to find another feline Ragdoll fursona with similar capabilities.


----------



## SnowyPenguin (Dec 14, 2013)

I only know of two or three other full-time hippogriffs period, regardless of assorted character details. This a step up in rarity from my prior orca (which according to a powerpoint I saw on the Furry Survey, aquatics of any sort were in the single-digit percentages of the fandom, if memory serves; and most of those seem to be sharks).


----------



## Nashida (Dec 14, 2013)

Hardly. I'm a blue canine. We're a dime a dozen.


----------



## aardwolfsGathering (Dec 15, 2013)

I only know of 2 other aardwolves, and only 1 before I saw this thread, so I guess mine's kinda rare?


----------



## Drake Ukkonen (Dec 15, 2013)

Bat Sergal?


----------



## ArcdAM (Dec 15, 2013)

Generally? A color squirrel(brown, grey red ect..) is not rare as far as I know. Not the most common, but still somewhat so.

If we wanna get into specifics however? I would consider him decently rare in some respects more than others.


----------



## Outcast (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the collective furry creativity is mostly tapped-out; anything else the fandom manages to thoroughly shit-out counts as "rare", in my opinion.


----------



## autogatos (Dec 15, 2013)

I don't see a ton of lynx-point siamese fursonas specifically, but obviously cats in general = super common.


----------



## Golden (Dec 15, 2013)

Outcast said:


> I'm pretty sure the collective *furry creativity is mostly tapped-out*; anything else the fandom manages to thoroughly shit-out counts as "rare", in my opinion.



I don't know about that, and I wouldn't call uncommon furry characters objectively creative either.

Your fursona represents you. Therefore, the best fursonas are an effective communication of yourself through your own personal drawing style; not adding neon colours and quintuple-animal hybrids.


----------



## HarryCanyon (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm a hybrid of human/Thundarian cat person as my fursona is basically a character who's father was a human and mother was a Thundarian cat person and i'm a half-breed mix.

Any other Thundarians around here? Thundarians are the cat people humanoids from Thundercats


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Dec 15, 2013)

I'ma polecat, so I guess so?


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 15, 2013)

Outcast said:


> I'm pretty sure the collective furry creativity is mostly tapped-out; anything else the fandom manages to thoroughly shit-out counts as "rare", in my opinion.


Dude there are *soooo* many species that are never represented in the fandom. Furry creativity hasn't begun to be tapped-out. Every other newbie is a wolf or fox, but there is so much room for expansion species wise.



			
				Golden said:
			
		

> *Your fursona represents you.* Therefore, the best fursonas are an  effective communication of yourself through your own personal drawing  style; not adding neon colours and quintuple-animal hybrids.


Not necessarily. I'd say the key to a successful fursona is creating a memorable and likable character. It could be neon, as long as it's otherwise original enough.


----------



## ShadowFireWolf (Dec 15, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> On the upside, it's uncommon. So not every few dozen pictures will have one. You do have my compliments for design though.


 thank you


----------



## nereza (Dec 15, 2013)

My main fursona is far from rare simply out of being a part of canine family witch is the most common pick in he fandom next to felines.. 
Although she is a chaotic spirit of fire and earth and also loosely based off of a jackal with is less common then let say wolfs or foxes...none the less despite being a somewhat common animal I fell her designee is different enough for her to stand out on her own as a original designee.

My secondary character on the other hand I would consider a rare pick, avians in general are somewhat rare in the fandom.
She is a vulture to be more specifically shes loosely based off of a Lammergeier and is also the balancing spirit of water and ice. 
I would like to believe its not a common character destines as far as fursonas go.


----------



## Outcast (Dec 15, 2013)

Shit, I'm making a rainbow-neon furry now; see just how creative I can be! If you guessed a canid/felid hybrid thing, then you're absolutely fuckin' right!

Remember, a grown man and his multi-colored fursona are very special friends, and don't let anyone else tell you otherwise.


----------



## Fawna (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't think my fursona - a fallow deer - is particularly uncommon or special... in saying that, I've been lurking around here for about two weeks now and have come across only one other person with a deer fursona.  I'm sure there are many more out there!


----------



## Tica (Dec 16, 2013)

yes, I'd say that sloths are rare in the fandom. If I go to a con, I'm the only sloth there. I know of only a dozen or so sloths on FA... most are three-toed, and of the two-toed kind, few are gray (brown is more common). I have noticed tho' that two-toed sloths are mostly ladies.

as sloths get more internet-popular via memes, maybe sloths will become more popular. idk. All I know is I've loved sloths since studying about the rainforest in 4th grade :3


----------



## Carnau (Dec 16, 2013)

Ice cream is most glorious and rare of fursonas


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 16, 2013)

Carnau said:


> Ice cream is most glorious and rare of fursonas


And so edible. nom nom nom nom! *burp*


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 16, 2013)

That dude's avatar is seriously a Sundae. Please stick around.


----------



## Rheumatism (Dec 16, 2013)

There's at least 20 other posters with bushsonas on this forum alone, I'm sure.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 16, 2013)

Tica said:


> yes, I'd say that sloths are rare in the fandom. If I go to a con, I'm the only sloth there. I know of only a dozen or so sloths on FA... most are three-toed, and of the two-toed kind, few are gray (brown is more common). I have noticed tho' that two-toed sloths are mostly ladies.
> 
> as sloths get more internet-popular via memes, maybe sloths will become more popular. idk. All I know is I've loved sloths since studying about the rainforest in 4th grade :3


Come to think of it a lot of the two-toed ones are females. What's up with that  

Anyway welcome.


----------



## Tica (Dec 16, 2013)

'cause two-toed sloths are innately more adorable. duh. 

thank'ee ^-^*


----------



## FireFeathers (Dec 17, 2013)

I've seen some other Akitas on FA, and on here, even. Some with like markings as well, so no, Not really. Adding stupid slit eyes or dragon tongues doesn't really count much. 

Though honestly, reading through I could tell you guys how common something like an orange otter is. I've had to draw three of them, haha.


----------



## ImperatorBird (Dec 18, 2013)

I'd say.


----------



## Herbie_Horse (Dec 18, 2013)

Not at all. Well, draft-horses are certainly not rare though you don't come across blue ones every day.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 18, 2013)

Lots of fruit bats out there so no.


----------



## Tica (Dec 18, 2013)

you guys, I don't think that a blue version of a common 'sona (or purple, or black or whatever) really counts as "rare," despite the OP. Sure, every fursona is unique in that it is owned and created by a unique individual. But "technicolor ________" is a common furry trope.


----------



## Konotashi (Dec 18, 2013)

I doubt it. A hybrid between a Pokemon (Arcanine), a dog that's an unusual color in RL (liver German shepherd) and a highly endangered animal (African wild dog). But in the end, she's still a canine, so I'd have to go with no.


----------



## Sar (Dec 18, 2013)

Tica said:


> you guys, I don't think that a blue version of a common 'sona (or purple, or black or whatever) really counts as "rare," despite the OP. Sure, every fursona is unique in that it is owned and created by a unique individual. But "technicolor ________" is a common furry trope.



Wait till you see the number of sparkle dogs in the fandom. They all claim their individuality as the same.


----------



## Tica (Dec 18, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> Wait till you see the number of sparkle dogs in the fandom. They all claim their individuality as the same.



Oh trust me, I've seen 'em. I used to be a sparklecat myself. (Well, sparkle lion. same deal.) But I knew that lions were in the top 10 most popular fursonas... and sure, no one had a sparklecat like MY sparklecat (which I actually stole the design from a medieval manuscript) but it was still a sparklecat.

true diversity is in finding new and interesting species. D)


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 18, 2013)

Tica said:


> true diversity is in finding new and interesting species. D)


Amen. It's good to see creativity.


----------



## Athaina (Dec 18, 2013)

To my knowledge, there are only 3 or 4 Charr fursonas around so I'd consider myself pretty rare! :3
-Of course, I haven't intentionally gone searching so there may be more that I am unaware of-


----------



## Aurastar (Dec 18, 2013)

Pfft, yeah.

Hardly anybody knows what Conker is. I only know of one other Tedi in the fandom.


----------



## Tica (Dec 21, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Come to think of it a lot of the two-toed ones are females. What's up with that



I was actually researching sloths yesterday and I read in a book that when sampled in the wild, two-toed sloths were disproportionately female, whereas three-toed sloths had a 50/50 split. So this might just be a case of art imitating nature! Two-toed sloths actually *are* majority female, and they think that this is an evolutionary benefit since two-toed sloths gestate for, like, twice as long as three-toed sloths (11 months vs. 5 months), so the more females there are, the more that can be having babies at any given time to make up for that.


----------



## Pine (Dec 21, 2013)

Of course my fursona is rare. He isn't a sparkledog.


----------



## Matt Conner (Dec 22, 2013)

Naw, I'm just a mutt dawg! I think it's much more important to give a 'sona depth as a character than give it a flashy appearance or species, especially if you roleplay or write stories featuring 'em.

By the way, a lot of you people posting are seriously over-thinking the question. If you get specific enough any fursona can be "rare". (I'm a fox, but I'm the only fox I know of who has his left nipple pierced and a purple stripe on his ass, so I -guess- I'm pretty unique!)


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 23, 2013)

Tica said:


> I was actually researching sloths yesterday and I read in a book that when sampled in the wild, two-toed sloths were disproportionately female, whereas three-toed sloths had a 50/50 split. So this might just be a case of art imitating nature! Two-toed sloths actually *are* majority female, and they think that this is an evolutionary benefit since two-toed sloths gestate for, like, twice as long as three-toed sloths (11 months vs. 5 months), so the more females there are, the more that can be having babies at any given time to make up for that.


I was not aware of that. Pretty cool!


----------



## Hanklerfishy (Dec 23, 2013)

I've seen plenty of Fossas.


----------



## birdbutts (Dec 24, 2013)

Gryphons are one of the first 'original species do not steal' ever created besides other mythical creatures of their time - typically just a mix of an avian predator with a mammal one, like many of the hybrids created by a 13 year old that you'd see on DeviantArt. They're not as common as canines and felines, especially with the bird half of 'em, but they're still far from unique. They've definitely increased in popularity in recent years, I've noticed.

The rarest fursonas I've seen have to be the insects, arachnids, pangolins and armadillos, sloths, and some really obscure bird species.


----------



## Lone Wolf 98 (Dec 24, 2013)

OH YEAH mine is a black and blue wolf with a bio hazard sign on its chest


----------



## Aleu (Dec 25, 2013)

Lone Wolf 98 said:


> OH YEAH mine is a black and blue wolf with a bio hazard sign on its chest



wolves aren't rare


----------



## dawgz (Dec 26, 2013)

Nope, wolves aren't rare, but three sure are a LOT of different takes on 'em.


----------



## Sar (Dec 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> wolves aren't rare


Neither are biohazard tattoos.


----------



## LadyToorima (Dec 27, 2013)

dawgz said:


> Nope, wolves aren't rare, but three sure are a LOT of different takes on 'em.



That doesn't make them rare. That makes them individuals, but as a species they are probably the most common next to foxes.


----------



## lefurr (Dec 27, 2013)

Nope. Wolf, since I'm getting to know the fandom I have found that wolves are not rare. In fact they are really, really, really common.


----------



## Hewge (Dec 27, 2013)

Not really. Otters aren't that rare, but I guess ghost personas are. 

Not that I really care.


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 27, 2013)

I know I've seen several other archeopteryxs archeopteryxes archeopteryi archipelago dinoburds on the mainsite.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm a pink and blue fox with rainbow claws! It's so rare that it doesn't even exist!


----------



## Rioghnach (Dec 27, 2013)

I haven't. 
Then again I don't dig around a lot on the main site. I pretty much draw, post, and I sometimes find something intriguing on the main site front page. I mainly have characters that happen to be anthromorphic animals. My favorites are usually squirrels as they are fun to draw and I once had an archeopetryx and velociraptor mix. I don't really think anyones fursona is unique species wise. It comes down to small details and personalities. The most cliche is the standard cat girl.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 30, 2013)

Aleu said:


> wolves aren't rare


To be more specific no permutation or alteration involving wolf is rare. No hairdo, coloration, or personality will make it uncommon. A creative person could pull it off and make a fun, interesting character but it'll still be one in a million. 

Unless you are a wolf/giant clam hybrid it has been done.


----------



## Ryuu (Dec 30, 2013)

id say im rare as a mix of 4/5 species


----------



## Sar (Dec 30, 2013)

Out of curiosity, how rare are Citras as Fursonas?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 30, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> Out of curiosity, how rare are Citras as Fursonas?


I haven't seen that many around. More than dolphins though


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 30, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> To be more specific no permutation or alteration involving wolf is rare. No hairdo, coloration, or personality will make it uncommon. A creative person could pull it off and make a fun, interesting character but it'll still be one in a million.



Agreed.

And, y'know, the same is true of human characters. A unique species does not, itself, make an interesting character; an interesting character does. I love Iron Man, and I friggin' _adore_ Sandman, and the reasons for each of those go far beyond, "They are/look like humans, and I like those." (Edit: Granted, 'human' is a more understandable default choice than 'wolf person' or 'fox person', so one still clearly made a choice to draw a furry in the first place; there's always going to be at least a little questioning of "why is that character a talking cat-man instead of a regular man?" I think I'm digressing, though.)

And like with human characters, the more stuff you tack on to try to make them look 'different', the easier it is to just end up with a tacky mess. Not to say a tacky mess can't be done _well_, but it's probably best if it's what you were going for in the first place, and you had reasons to do so. Simply _being _a tacky mess isn't a free pass to saying you have a well-rounded individual for a character.

Having a less common species for a character can be fun, but it's only one element of visual character design (albeit an important one), which is, itself, only one element of the character. Distinct personalities and histories can be conveyed by body type, clothing choice, facial expressions, body language, surroundings, and whatever else that character might choose to associate her/himself with. And as a person-who-draws-things, I find that pretty interesting.


----------



## Sar (Dec 30, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I haven't seen that many around. More than dolphins though



I've only seen about... 6 others? Three from these forums.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh fuck, which one? Lets go with woodpecker... I guess they're rare, I haven't seen any woodpecker fursonas


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 31, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> Having a less common species for a character can be fun, but it's only one element of visual character design (albeit an important one), which is, itself, only one element of the character. Distinct personalities and histories can be conveyed by body type, clothing choice, facial expressions, body language, surroundings, and whatever else that character might choose to associate her/himself with. And as a person-who-draws-things, I find that pretty interesting.


A thought. It's widely agreed that for many (not all) furries a fursona is essentially an idealised version of the creator. We also know that the majority of the furry demographic is males teens thru mid-twenties. Because of those two situations we end up with a million and one similarly created characters. I'm sure you all know the archetype.

What really stands out to me is breaking species stereotypes. It's one of my favorite tropes. Instead of a 2cool raver wolf with neon hair lets have a small-fry wolf who gardens in his spare time. Lets have a female gazelle who likes to wrestle. Those would stand out like an awesome sore thumb.


----------



## Sar (Dec 31, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> Oh fuck, which one? Lets go with woodpecker... I guess they're rare, I haven't seen any woodpecker fursonas



Birdsonas aren't rare, but woodpeckers I am finding hard to find.


----------



## Retro (Dec 31, 2013)

Dragon fursonas are really common, but I dunno about wingless dragons. Or ice dragons.


----------



## dawgz (Jan 1, 2014)

lefurr said:


> Nope. Wolf, since I'm getting to know the fandom I have found that wolves are not rare. In fact they are really, really, really common.




Meh, I'm fine with that.  It doesn't change my identity one bit.  Now, given yours and my locations, WE are both rare in the fact that there are only a few of us scattered about this part of the country.


----------



## Midyin (Jan 1, 2014)

I would think mine is. Yes... I cant imagine there are many humans here..


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Jan 4, 2014)

It has been my understanding that coyotes do indeed make up a small percentage of the fandom.


----------



## charlescharleycharle (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm just a generic white dog. I'm sure there's thousands around that look exactly like me, but you see I'm different; I've got a blue nose.

I don't really mind being 'generic' I love my fursona, I've planned her out carefully and she means a lot to me. c:


----------



## Silver_Wolf (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm a dragon mix wolf and vampire. I don't know if I'm rare, but I love it no matter what.


----------



## CallMeCactus (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm kinda a hypocrite. I'm not usually supportive of 'crack parings' like wolf/tylacine/zebra. Maybe if you just say it's a original species, monster, or animal in general. I'm just not a fan personally of those descriptive such species.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 5, 2014)

My character is a fox and FA is not filled with tons of porn of him, or any really (that wasn't commissioned by other people as a joke). I'd say that's pretty rare! :V


----------



## Sar (Jan 5, 2014)

CallMeCactus said:


> I'm kinda a hypocrite. I'm not usually supportive of 'crack parings' like wolf/tylacine/zebra. Maybe if you just say it's a *original species*, monster, or animal in general. I'm just not a fan personally of those descriptive such species.



You have no idea how many Furries claim their Wolf/Fox hybrid is a unique species.


----------



## Hooky (Jan 5, 2014)

Not at all. I guess he is himself, someone no-one else could ever be. Is that rare?


----------



## Sar (Jan 5, 2014)

Hooky said:


> Not at all. I guess he is himself, someone no-one else could ever be. Is that rare?



No. That is very common.


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 5, 2014)

... I'm just going to let you guess. :V


----------



## Rhee (Jan 5, 2014)

nope plenty of hagfish in the sea, I may be one of the few land hagfish tho


----------



## Gator Joe (Jan 11, 2014)

Although I see quite a few gators (not so much on this forum), it seems like most of them are green. I don't know if being gray makes my scalesona rare seeing as how American alligators are actually gray and not green. However, hardly anyone ever has a gray alligator. I don't even know what makes people think alligators are green. I have seen a green hatchling... once, but most American alligators are gray when dry and black when wet. There are a lot more white alligators than green ones. And like I said, that hatchling was the only green alligator I have ever seen, and hatchlings don't even keep the colors they come out with. They also have yellow stripes on their tails that later fade to a nearly non-noticeable black.  So with the popular misconception that alligators are green, I guess my gray American alligator is rare.


----------



## IAmTheFatman666 (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm a black wolf. Not sure how much more common you want. I like him though, and that's what matters.


----------



## Antronach (Jan 14, 2014)

IAmTheFatman666 said:


> I'm a black wolf. Not sure how much more common you want. I like him though, and that's what matters.



There was actually someone on this thread a while back that was a black wolf like you and said that it was rare and it took a page until he just went away.

And apparently my fixed fursona's rare a fuck. Like nothing on sofurry rare. :[


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 14, 2014)

Did I mention my wings are optional? Like california stop signs? A optional winged batwoof, I must be the only one?


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 14, 2014)

I've only seen one other skox around, but then again, I haven't dedicated a lot of time to searching for others.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jan 14, 2014)

Lantin isn't exactly a categorized species, just a lone breed, so yes.
Each fursona is unique, species doesn't always determine that.


----------



## Golem (Jan 15, 2014)

I know of five other rhinos I believe. No sumatran ones. so I suppose I'm pretty rare. Heh. Compared to canines anyway.
Though I expect there to be more in other places.


----------



## Tica (Jan 15, 2014)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Lantin isn't exactly a categorized species, just a lone breed, so yes.
> Each fursona is unique, species doesn't always determine that.



we've already established that. but "unique" and "rare" don't mean the same thing.


----------



## Sar (Jan 15, 2014)

Shoiyo said:


> I've only seen one other skox around, but then again, I haven't dedicated a lot of time to searching for others.


I'm assuming you are meaning skunk-fox?


----------



## Derron116 (Jan 15, 2014)

I don't think so, I'm sure there are quite a few other Utahraptors out there


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 15, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> I'm assuming you are meaning skunk-fox?



That'd be the one.


----------



## kv195 (Jan 19, 2014)

Nah, i'm sure there are other dire wolves in the fandom, maybe not a navy-blue one or maybe so.


----------



## dawgz (Jan 20, 2014)

Antronach said:


> There was actually someone on this thread a while back that was a black wolf like you and said that it was rare and it took a page until he just went away.
> 
> And apparently my fixed fursona's rare a fuck. Like nothing on sofurry rare. :[



IF you're referring to me, no I haven't gone anywhere    I just don't visit the page every single day


----------



## Further (Jan 20, 2014)

Tortoise Shell Calicoe - I think I've seen only one other since 2007.


----------



## ACraZ (Jan 20, 2014)

Further said:


> Tortoise Shell Calicoe - I think I've seen only one other since 2007.


You're ADORAB- erm... yeah that's pretty unique I think. So how about that weather, huh?


----------



## Auramaru (Jan 21, 2014)

I guess there's quite a few feral dragons, aren't there.  Oh well, I'm happy with what I've got.  I haven't really detailed what my "fursona" dragon looks like... feelin' like white/albino matches my personality fairly well, but whatever.  

Cool to see all these unique ones anyway!


----------



## Carnau (Jan 21, 2014)

How many androids out there? I see a few around, like 6 or 7  on these forums but all in all i don't think there are too many.


----------



## Pandora Skyye (Jan 21, 2014)

Not sure if mine is rare. She is a lioness with white fur similar to a wolf's and she has purple hair and red eyes


----------



## jorinda (Jan 22, 2014)

Pandora Skyye said:


> Not sure if mine is rare. She is a lioness with white fur similar to a wolf's and she has purple hair and red eyes


No, I think "Lion with some fancy colours" still counts as lion, which is pretty common. 
By the way, why does your avatar have blue eyes and black hair?


----------



## Eirrinn (Jan 22, 2014)

Shiba inu? I doubt it lol I've seen a few shiba's here and there
Tho my second "fursona" is a pastel colored tanuki. I guess thats semi rare? I haven't seen a lot of tanuki's o_o;


----------



## Carnau (Jan 22, 2014)

Eirrinn said:


> Shiba inu? I doubt it lol I've seen a few shiba's here and there
> Tho my second "fursona" is a pastel colored tanuki. I guess thats semi rare? I haven't seen a lot of tanuki's o_o;



They used to flourish all over the place, not sure what happened.


----------



## Charrio (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't see too many like my red mouse Nelwin, I have seen a close one like his lost brother or something. 

But overall don't see many with the same concept, a spunky red mouse who lives with me and causes trouble.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 22, 2014)

A purple fox? Not that rare.
A black unicorn with an orange mane and tail? Maybe rarer than a fox, but still not the most unique thing I've seen in the fandom.


----------



## Pandora Skyye (Jan 25, 2014)

jorinda said:


> No, I think "Lion with some fancy colours" still counts as lion, which is pretty common.
> By the way, why does your avatar have blue eyes and black hair?



Because my avatar isn't my fursona. I can't draw whatsoever so that's a Google image I found that's the closest to her lol


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 25, 2014)

Yes, cause everyone knows that magic-wielding werewolves are ultra-rare. :V


----------



## ModifiedRabbit (Jan 27, 2014)

Kind of and kind of not. Basically a rabbit but with a very creepy psychotic twist.  lol


----------



## NoxiWox (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm a green wolf/fox, so I guess so


----------



## septango (Jan 28, 2014)

sphinx ..... I got this


----------



## Xgex (Jan 28, 2014)

quetzalcoatl's are one of a kind ya know


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 28, 2014)

Zackariah is a highland cow/Rhodesian Ridgeback hybrid. So, I think so.


----------



## Karuvatto (Jan 28, 2014)

Far from it. I need to redesign it though but I don't want to make it stand out too much since it can snowball into bad designs..


----------



## Mr.Evergreen (Dec 4, 2016)

European badgers are pretty rare, yes.


----------



## Flyte (Dec 4, 2016)

Surprisingly, I haven't seen very many deer. Maybe I just haven't been around that much!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 4, 2016)

Insect is basically the ultimate hipster category, so yeah, I guess so.


----------



## Jarren (Dec 4, 2016)

Holy thread necro, Batman!

Anywho, on topic: No. Dragons are a dime a dozen these days it seems :\


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 4, 2016)

My Fursona is not a rare species.

Personality-wise however, he might be.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 4, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Holy thread necro, Batman!
> 
> Anywho, on topic: No. Dragons are a dime a dozen these days it seems :\



Well what type of dragon? Insects in general are not common, but most of them are bees/mantids. Sub categories can be defined as well IMO, just not too specific


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Dec 4, 2016)

The thread dates back to fucking 2008 and it's still getting replies.

Anywho, doubt anyone has seen a single Jinouga yet, so rare? Definitely


----------



## Jarren (Dec 4, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Well what type of dragon? Insects in general are not common, but most of them are bees/mantids. Sub categories can be defined as well IMO, just not too specific


Just a bog-standard, classical, Western European Dragon. Unless I decide to go as specific as I do in my novel, but at that point I'm just being a tryhard special-snowflake for the sake of being different


----------



## Tao (Dec 4, 2016)

Hares are kind of rare in relation to rabbits, but my fursona isn't a Pepe. It's not that rare.


----------



## ariamis (Dec 4, 2016)

just a slightly uncommon wild dog striding through.


----------



## SilentCicada (Dec 5, 2016)

My old one was (cicada).  My current one is kinda just a generic monster, so maybe not so much anymore.


----------



## mzfantic (Dec 5, 2016)

Hell no!


----------



## AsheSkyler (Dec 5, 2016)

Nah dog and doglike 'sonas are pretty common. The fact that mine isn't neon and decked out in piercings makes mine a bit out-of-place.


----------



## Orgunis (Dec 5, 2016)

Have you ever seen another blue squirrel?


----------



## _Hushy (Dec 5, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Holy thread necro, Batman!
> 
> Anywho, on topic: No. Dragons are a dime a dozen these days it seems :\



Doesnt matter. Dragons are hot.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 5, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> The thread dates back to fucking 2008 and it's still getting replies.


The most recent post before yesterday was in 2014.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 5, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> The most recent post before yesterday was in 2014.


Yikes!

Going back on topic, not at all. I've seen fox-wolf hybrids before.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 5, 2016)

Yeah, so it's old.  Whatevs. 

Haven't seen alot of panthers, but I know they're out there, lurking in the shadows.


----------



## Zipline (Dec 5, 2016)

Maybe! :O
My father used to be in the magic box in the 90's


----------



## Rant (Dec 5, 2016)

Name another Pheodra  (Phoenix Dragon Hybrid)


----------



## Mobius (Dec 6, 2016)

Severed swiss shepherd's head transplanted onto a mech suit. Yeppers.


----------



## Egon1982 (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm half-human half feline on fursona who's mom is a feline alien humanoid sapient being and father a human similar to how InuYasha is.


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 8, 2016)

Mines a husky so you know..
Not to much originality on my half lol


----------



## Royn (Dec 8, 2016)

Picture a southern Sergal with American river Otter colors, ears, and tail, and a short fuzzy mane.  Ice blue eyes.  Yyep.  Rare.


----------



## Royn (Dec 8, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> Mines a husky so you know..
> Not to much originality on my half lol


Huskies rock though!


----------



## InsomniacSam (Dec 8, 2016)

I don't think there are many pigs in the fandom, but that's good for me because I like to be different.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 8, 2016)

I'd say I'm rare because you rarely see dragons with 4 legs.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 8, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> I'd say I'm rare because you rarely see dragons with 4 legs.


So either feral or taur? There's a lot of dragons in the fandom, many of whom have feral and/or tauric forms. Believe me, it's not that rare.

Talking about specific species of dragon however, there's only a handful of others I am aware of in the fandom who specifically have D&D bronze dragon 'sonas - Acroth, AdmiralApollo, Aukanek, Iber, Jeenakatarox,  Karannia, Kataigida, Keden, and Sirius - most of whom I didn't find out until recently.


----------



## LabyrinthMaster (Dec 12, 2016)

Not at all.
I used to own a blue fox 'sona 3 years ago that was kinda original, but I changed it since to something more realistic-looking.
My current 'sona is a silver fox with no special markings, he's just got white fur on some areas and green eyes.

I bet there are others that did or will come up with the same character design as I.
However, what can make a character really original are the personality and style of clothing you give him.


----------



## Epistates (Dec 12, 2016)

Kitsunes are scarce in the furridom's population in contrast to their cousins the average fox, which I think is overmuch as everyone's second favorite. I agree that mine is "rare" due to its authenticity in nature as a "bakemono" befitting the roles of a divine oracle and a deceiver. Some just loosely attach those to their own kitsunes, though it does not quite differentiate them from the average foxes, which often does not observe a culture, among the "bakemonos". Kudos, though, to the few people I met on the internet whose kitsunes are authentic within and without.


----------



## Yoshimaster96 (Dec 12, 2016)

Yeah, I do!


----------



## Boarders0 (Dec 12, 2016)

not too many owls, but there are a few, most avians seem uncommon.


----------

